# 69 GTO Body Bushing Replacement



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

69 GTO Body Mount Bushiings

Does anyone know where I can find detailed information on how to access, remove, and replace old worn out body bushings? I have never done this so I need step by step details. For example, does the car need to be on lift? Wheels on ground? Engine lifted or seats removed? Etc.. Etc...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I've done it but I had the body off the frame. That said I would think you could certainly do it with the body on by lifting the frame on jackstands, loosening all the bolts and replacing them all one at a time. The biggest issue i would see would be rusty body bolts, that could throw a wrench in the works if you break one. I don't see a need to remove any major components as it's all done from underneath. A lift would certainly make it easier but IMO wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys, a user over on the high performance pontiac forums just posted this awesome link giving details about body bushing replacement on A-Bodies

http://www.chevelles.com/techref/body_bushings.pdf


----------

